# Frames for Mating Nucs



## tpope (Mar 1, 2015)

Half length mediums. Take a look at the growing box IN-165. 6 5/8. You can phone in an order for extra frame ends to MN.

I put a crossbar in a regular sized box and draw mine out and keep bees on for overwintering.


----------



## Cuttingedgelandinc (Mar 3, 2015)

tpope said:


> Half length mediums. Take a look at the growing box IN-165. 6 5/8. You can phone in an order for extra frame ends to MN.
> 
> I put a crossbar in a regular sized box and draw mine out and keep bees on for overwintering.


Thank you. Do you have any idea where I can purchase the frames in deeps instead of mediums? Mann Lake does not sell them.


----------



## tpope (Mar 1, 2015)

I bought extra end bars from Mann Lake and then cut the top and bottom bars on my tablesaw using a blade and dado stack as necessary. 9 1/4" top and 8" for bottom.

I like the deeps better than the mediums. They are a little easier for me to keep managed.


----------



## Cuttingedgelandinc (Mar 3, 2015)

tpope said:


> I bought extra end bars from Mann Lake and then cut the top and bottom bars on my tablesaw using a blade and dado stack as necessary. 9 1/4" top and 8" for bottom.
> 
> I like the deeps better than the mediums. They are a little easier for me to keep managed.


Thanks again. I ended up doing exactly what you described. I just got done making 100 “half” frames. Now I have to make my divider boards and some migratory tops. I’m hoping to have enough places to put approximately 50 queens next season. I have used the queen castles and the Mann Lake Mini Mating Nucs but would LOVE to be able to get some of these smaller colonies through winter to have Queens available very early in the season. I will try overwintering them in these 4 compartment mating Nucs with a second box stacked on top.


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

Cuttingedgelandinc said:


> Thanks again. I ended up doing exactly what you described. I just got done making 100 “half” frames. Now I have to make my divider boards and some migratory tops. I’m hoping to have enough places to put approximately 50 queens next season. I have used the queen castles and the Mann Lake Mini Mating Nucs but would LOVE to be able to get some of these smaller colonies through winter to have Queens available very early in the season. I will try overwintering them in these 4 compartment mating Nucs with a second box stacked on top.


Mine are half size deeps with 4 compartments in the box. I made a 1 inch shim, put newspaper on the top bars then packed the shim with damp sugar. Wintered ok that way.


----------



## Cuttingedgelandinc (Mar 3, 2015)

grozzie2 said:


> Mine are half size deeps with 4 compartments in the box. I made a 1 inch shim, put newspaper on the top bars then packed the shim with damp sugar. Wintered ok that way.


Thanks. I still have some components to make (bottom boards, divider boards and feeders). I am going to make 10 of these to get me started. As I stated, I would like to use these to get some queens through winter so as to have them a available early!


----------



## beefarmer (May 2, 2010)

I think you can get deep mini frames from Beeline apiaries and woodenware


----------



## Cuttingedgelandinc (Mar 3, 2015)

beefarmer said:


> I think you can get deep mini frames from Beeline apiaries and woodenware


Yes you can. I found them yesterday doing a search on the web and contacted them. They have sent me some pricing for the 4 way units as well as frames. Has anyone here done business with them? Any quality issues?


----------



## jcase (Jul 30, 2016)

I should have posted here, but didn't see it.

This is my math for the mini frames I want to get made, can anyone check it for me?'

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...lease-mating-nuc-frames&p=1585874#post1585874


----------

